# China's first haunted house



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

All my friends keep emailing me these stories today! 

And I resent the comment that all us Americans do is get drunk on Halloween. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20091027/lf_nm_life/us_halloween_china_1


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Johnny Thunder said:


> And I resent the comment that all us Americans do is get drunk on Halloween.


I thought they were talking about China in that quote.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Whoops! You're right.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Sure hope we get to see some pictures of this haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Johnny Thunder said:


> And I resent the comment that all us Americans do is get drunk on Halloween.


Three of the ladies that live in our neighborhood were working on upholding that image last Halloween, checking out yard displays with margaritas in hand (or Thermos)


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Three of the ladies that live in our neighborhood were working on upholding that image last Halloween, checking out yard displays with margaritas in hand (or Thermos)


We had some neighborhood men do that last year. They were pretty trashed and taking a group of kids trick or treating. It seemed like a bad mix.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Maybe some of the rubber masks will say made in USA on the back. We could hope.


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

thx u for sharing.. hahah


----------

